# Facebook



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Since I have moved out here, every time I log into facebook some random bloke has asked me to be their friend. I never got such requests back home, is this a wierd way of the local guys trying to meet girls? It's a bit wierd. I thought at first they were people from work I just hadn't rememered but it's pretty much 1 a day now :s

Is there any way to stop them randomly adding you or do you just have to put up with it and ignore them ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well as I've currently got 65 friend requests....

It must be cos we're Geordies and known to be friendly folk Nat....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nat_c said:


> Since I have moved out here, every time I log into facebook some random bloke has asked me to be their friend. I never got such requests back home, is this a wierd way of the local guys trying to meet girls? It's a bit wierd. I thought at first they were people from work I just hadn't rememered but it's pretty much 1 a day now :s
> 
> Is there any way to stop them randomly adding you or do you just have to put up with it and ignore them ?


I beleive you can increase your security on facebook so that only friends see your information. Failing that you can block those you don't want to contact and eventually it should stop.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Same with me but since I left the UAE network I've noticed how the random requests have decreased. Did you by any chance join a local network? That could be the reason. 

I still get random requests every now and then but not as much as I received when I belonged to the UAE network. I just ignore them.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thing is, if you hit ignore, they can come back and request again, if you just leave them and don't do anything, they can't...


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep, I think you are right. They search local groups and send friend requests. I've receive more and more every week.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Change your location back to home and then type in UAE at the end, that is what I had to do. I no longer show up in the searches for this area but people that are my friends can clearly see I am not 'home'.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Facebook is not a problem, it's when local men are driving along side you at 80+ on SZR and trying to bluetooth you at the same time.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Facebook is not a problem, it's when local men are driving along side you at 80+ on SZR and trying to bluetooth you at the same time.


And if that fails they can always car-stalk you!!!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

I think you are famous can I add you plz


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Facebook is not a problem, it's when local men are driving along side you at 80+ on SZR and trying to bluetooth you at the same time.


Please tell me you are joking... they don't really do that??? I shouldn't laugh... oh I have so much to look forward too!


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

How do you they are locals?

It could be anyone!!
For the Bluetooth thing, I don’t think it happens in general except in few places like Jumairah road and they would only do so if they got green light from the other side
Well, I don’t know, just assuming and not to give a general idea for someone who have never been here


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Facebook is not a problem, it's when local men are driving along side you at 80+ on SZR and trying to bluetooth you at the same time.


Hi All,

Please excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by " bluetooth you" ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If your mobile has the bluetooth on, they will send you random stuff like funny / cute images, jokes, etc. 

This was a novel concept for me, I had no idea until one day of Ramadan last year I went to a shisha bar with a couple of friends, the clientele was all Emirati/Arabic and I received 3 requests on my phone to transfer stuff. I ignored them and then I noticed that the two Emirati girls sitting next to us were mostly not talking between them and on their phones all the time, not talking, just texting and doing stuff. So then my friend explained me that this is a way for them to interact (between Emiratis, etc.) as their traditional values prevent them from chatting with strangers of the opposite gender.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

BTW the FB requests from random dudes have dramatically increased in the last couple of days. I wonder what's going on. I do not belong to UAE/local networks, groups and my profile settings are set at high privacy?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai 2106 said:


> How do you they are locals?
> 
> It could be anyone!!


Traditional dress, Land Cruiser, general disregard for public safety.....

But yeah could be anyone


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am now enlightened thank you.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Change your location back to home and then type in UAE at the end, that is what I had to do. I no longer show up in the searches for this area but people that are my friends can clearly see I am not 'home'.


I've got hometown as Scotland and current location as Dubai and don't have any problems.

Either that or it's cos I'm not female.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll have less hassle from men wanting to be 'friends' if you don't use your own photo in your profile. I randomly change mine and the requests increase dramatically if it's my face.

When you press the 'ignore' option for a request for an unknown person, you can also report them if they are bothering you.

-


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I often find that I have less trouble from female admirers if I DO use my actual photo hahaha!
Seriously though it`s not just facebook, I play a bit of online poker and just this week I have started getting random friend requests on there too.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Change your security settings so only friends, or friends of friends, can see your status etc. Also, not joining local groups seems to help. You could also try changing your relationship status, but that's not too likely to put Face Stalkers off....


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Tell me, what for do you use this social net as FB?


----------

